# Smoking Fish Without Using Any Type Of Brine



## fsa46 (Mar 30, 2020)

What kind of results do you get when smoking fish without using any type of brine or rub ?


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 30, 2020)

Not sure.  

Never tried it but I'm sure someone on the Forum has.  They will be along shortly I'm convinced.

John


----------



## Winterrider (Mar 30, 2020)

Can't  help on that either. Always have used a brine and then let form pellicle.


----------



## cmayna (Mar 30, 2020)

To the OP,
What's the reason to smoke without a brine or rub?


----------



## fsa46 (Mar 31, 2020)

cmayna said:


> To the OP,
> What's the reason to smoke without a brine or rub?



Because I'm just looking for the smoke flavor and not preservation.


----------



## noboundaries (Mar 31, 2020)

A question just for clarification. You're going to smoke and eat immediately, right?


----------



## fsa46 (Mar 31, 2020)

noboundaries said:


> A question just for clarification. You're going to smoke and eat immediately, right?



Yes, with a week.


----------



## noboundaries (Mar 31, 2020)

A week for a cooked fish, smoked or not, is an eternity if not frozen and packaged right away.  If smoked and dried to a stiff jerky-like texture, it can be done, but I have no input at this time for safety reasons.


----------



## pushok2018 (Mar 31, 2020)

The *temperature* range in which most *bacteria grow* is between 40 degrees F (5 degrees C) and 140 degrees F (60 degrees C).
No salt at all? Salt is a basic cure.... Unless you smoke your fish below 40F (I mean below)... Otherwise it won't be safe for consumption...


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 31, 2020)

F
 fsa46


From what I have read so far,  I would take the time to dry or wet brine,  form a pellicle, and then smoke.   There are enough scary things going on these days without adding food poisoning  to the mix.

I'm sure 

 daveomak.fs
 could set you straight on this matter.

Just my two cents,

John


----------



## daveomak (Apr 1, 2020)

I would NEVER smoke or cook any fish without using cure#1...  Recently, botulism has become somewhat more prevalent...  Smoking and/or cooking will not reach a temperature that will kill the bacteria and still render the meat delicious..  Salt and cure#1 will allow you to have delicious meat...
All that being said, I'm just an old fart that is still enjoying life...   
Even this corona virus has an up side....   I have NOT received one ROBO call in a long time....   The local "door knocking" church group hasn't been around....  Taxes have been put off until June or July...  I got my new mail box installed....  Someone drove over it and didn't leave a note...


----------



## fsa46 (Apr 1, 2020)

daveomak said:


> I would NEVER smoke or cook any fish without using cure#1...  Recently, botulism has become somewhat more prevalent...  Smoking and/or cooking will not reach a temperature that will kill the bacteria and still render the meat delicious..  Salt and cure#1 will allow you to have delicious meat...
> All that being said, I'm just an old fart that is still enjoying life...
> Even this corona virus has an up side....   I have NOT received one ROBO call in a long time....   The local "door knocking" church group hasn't been around....  Taxes have been put off until June or July...  I got my new mail box installed....  Someone drove over it and didn't leave a note...



Are you referring to the Prague  Powder #1 ?


----------



## daveomak (Apr 1, 2020)

Yes...   FDA allows for "up to"  200 Ppm in dry rubbed treatment or 1.4 grams per pound per treatment...  
Any sodium nitrite cure with 6.25% nitrite in salt...  It has many names...
I mix  ~14 grams of cure#1 into ~80 grams of kosher salt....    Homogenize the mix well...  Than add 9 grams of the mix per pound of fish and refer for a couple days..


----------



## ncfisher (Apr 18, 2020)

I stopped brining my salmon years ago. Just season it right before it goes on the smoker uncovered. I keep my seasoning simple cuase salmon doesn't need much.


----------



## fsa46 (Apr 18, 2020)

ncfisher said:


> I stopped bringing my salmon years ago. Just season it right before it goes on the smoker uncovered. I keep my seasoning simple cuase salmon doesn't need much.



How long do you keep it after smoking ?


----------



## daveomak (Apr 18, 2020)

Anytime meat goes in the smoker, and smoked below ~225F, It should have nitrite on/in it....  The threat of botulism is too high to not heed that advice....


----------



## Winterrider (Apr 18, 2020)

Yep, that to me would be like gambling...


----------



## ncfisher (Apr 18, 2020)

Till its eaten. I get the full size fillets. But we eat 75% of it that night. Then I finish it off a few days later. We do 3 a month.


----------



## Lonzinomaker (Apr 18, 2020)

If I understand, you want to smoke salmon without cure or preservative, immediately eat majority of it and finish the rest within the next 3 days. I'm assuming you will still season with salt and pepper (maybe a little lemon juice, onion and dill).
I think as long as you cook to 140 deg and hold it there for a few min, the salmon would be safe 3 days later *IF* you immediately chill to 34 deg and keep it at 34 deg until consumed within that time frame.


----------



## fsa46 (Apr 18, 2020)

Lonzinomaker said:


> If I understand, you want to smoke salmon without cure or preservative, immediately eat majority of it and finish the rest within the next 3 days. I'm assuming you will still season with salt and pepper (maybe a little lemon juice, onion and dill).
> I think as long as you cook to 140 deg and hold it there for a few min, the salmon would be safe 3 days later *IF* you immediately chill to 34 deg and keep it at 34 deg until consumed within that time frame.



Yes, that is exactly what I am referring to. Thank You


----------



## daveomak (Apr 19, 2020)

Botulism in fishes seems to be on the rise from the food safety articles I read...  
Again, it would be wise to treat all meats with cure#1 if it is smoked...  A smoker is an ideal incubator for all bacteria and especially botulism due to the reduction of oxygen....  Botulism grows in a low oxygen environment...


----------



## MikeFR (Apr 19, 2020)

Smoked fish (salmon) for the first time yesterday.  Never read up at all on how to do it until I had it seasoned up and waiting on the pellet grill to get going.

That is when I read about the hours of brining.

Too late at that point.

Just one filet, it went straight from the packaging to the smoker, barring the few minutes it sit being seasoned and waiting on the grill.

Came out great, and it was all eaten during supper yesterday.

After reading this, I will do the brine going forward, as we will probably do enough at one time to last for a week or so.


----------

